# Where to buy a new engine M57 - worldwide



## ptcarey (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi all,
I have been quoted $15k (AUD) for a replacement 3.0D (M57TUE2) engine for my X3 2007 model (March 2007 build).

Where in the world can I buy a new engine 100% suitable for my X3 - with approx $500-$700 shipping costs from most of the world - I am thinking there would be a better deal out there (say from Europe) that would be better than what I am finding in Australia.

I look forward to your responses, suggestions and any tips you may have, thanks.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Salvage yard.


----------



## ptcarey (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes, but hard to find a X3 3.0D. Plenty of 3.0D X5 (M57 engine) - but no one can confirm how suitable those engines are for the X3.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Isn't it the same M57 engine in both the X3 and X5? The gasser is the same. Surely the wrench who is experienced with BMW's would know. There may be some odd bits that need to be swapped from the old engine (mounts, accessories) to the new one but the basic block etc. should be the same.:eeps:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I would think if you can find any M57 even from an e90 it will fit. There may be some work in swapping over accessories, brackets, exhaust, etc. but it seems unlikely the block would be any different so long as you dont manage to find one that was transverse mounted (I dont think there are any of those)


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they switched over to the M57TU2D30 sometime in 2006. LCI 535d, X5 3.0sd and 335d from those years should all share the 210 kW variant.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I went to realoem.com. First, i entered in last 7 of my VIN. I drilled down into engine and eventually found p/n 11000446763 for a remanufactured. Next, I went back to top level of site. Entered X5 with 35D and used same production date as my 335D (11/2010), drilled down to engine. The p/n is one digit off, 11000446765. Not a clue if and what the difference is. Perhaps there is a cross reference to be found. In othere words, find a p/n and see what all models that same unit is used on.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Prob a lot has to do with turbo setup, etc


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

isnt the 3.0 d a single turbo


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> isnt the 3.0 d a single turbo


That's like saying isn't the 35i a single turbo, it's dependent on year and model.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ND WHAT I meant was single turbo inline 3.0 diesel


----------

